# stranno problema

## Yans

ho fatto l'update del pacchetto portage e dopo di che con gli users non funzia piu  la rete voglio dire fai un ping ti da uknow host insoma la rete non funziona del tutto. funziona solo con root, qualcuno sa di cosa si puo trattare   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie in anticipo...

----------

## Yans

mi rispondo da solo il file resolv.conf non era leggibile chmod 755 /etc/resolv.conf   :Cool: 

----------

